# California Chrome



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2014)

Got the race on the shop radio. Old Blue Eyes is singing New York, New York. California Chrome is about to tear the dirt up in hopes of becoming only the 12th Triple Crown winner ever. I don't know much about horse racing but I'm pulling for him because I love his story especially that of his owners. Also his 77 year old trainer and their jockey. All great stories. 

11 minnutes to post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2014)

Nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Did it win?


----------



## Brink (Jun 7, 2014)

Where's the race?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 7, 2014)

It's a big deal around here. I don't care much for it. Hate seeing horses beat to death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2014)

He didn't win, BUT, he will still be a highly paid stud the rest of his life, not a bad gig....


----------



## Tclem (Jun 8, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> He didn't win, BUT, he will still be a highly paid stud the rest of his life, not a bad gig....


Sounds like me. "A highly paid stud "

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Sounds like me. "A highly paid stud "



 "paid", maybe but that's about the extent of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 8, 2014)

At the start of basic training all the guys had to get down to their birthday suits, stand in a line and walk slowly along to the 6 nurses (female) to get a diferent shot or series of shots from each one, (tons of shots before you went to Nam) and as we got to this one rather large nurse, this little guy in front of me was trying to act the bad a**, and you could see the nurse look up at him as the line moved toward her several times and kind of smile, well when he got to the nurse she kind of smiled as he made a smart a** comment, she looked him up and down and got a big smile on her face and said, who are you going to please with that, well I thought that would shut him down fast, but no, he kind of swagered a little and said, ME! and we laughed our butts off. Must have been Tony!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Hate seeing horses beat to death.



Okay being a non-horse race guy like me, you gotta explain that one to me. It bothered me all night and I can't shake it. What do you mean by that?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

I grew up with horses, then a mule, then cattle, then goats. I'm not an animal activist, tree hugger, etc... but when I see those horses whipped just as hard as those jockeys can whip them while they're running around the track, it just bothers me. I very much enjoy riding horses, and I've nudged them to get them to speed up a bit, but I just can't get past the torture those poor horses go through on a daily basis just so some rich 'farmer' who probably would be scared to death to even get on one, tries to win a bunch of money. 

Sadly, the best treatment they receive is once they've been retired, where they're put on a farm to be a horse. It's so awesome driving by all the old horse farms around here and just watching them be horses, as opposed to seeing the youngins being whipped while tied to a merry-go-round of sorts until they're so tired they can't go any more.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sure mistreatment happens in horse racing, just like it does when people buy Chinese woodworking equipment that supports child labor and sweatshops. Human athletes probably put themselves through more torture or at least as much. I'm not sure I agree with your assessment that race horses are all treated cruelly, but I am going to give it some serious thought. Thanks for bringing it up and sharing your views on it. I am not one to support animal cruelty any more than human cruelty.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm sure mistreatment happens in horse racing, just like it does when people buy Chinese woodworking equipment that supports child labor and sweatshops. Human athletes probably put themselves through more torture or at least as much. I'm not sure I agree with your assessment that race horses are all treated cruelly, but I am going to give it some serious thought. Thanks for bringing it up and sharing your views on it. I am not one to support animal cruelty any more than human cruelty.



I know absolutely nothing about the horse races- but seems to me that puny little whip could not do much.
A long Time ago I had a Norwegian gal friend. Her dad(Pete) had bundles of money. When The USSR built Aswan dam Egypt gave them one of the first true blooded Arabian horses to leave the country in a long time. His name was Aswan. Now Aswan had a son and the Ruskies put him up for sale- Son of Aswan was his name and Pete went there and bought him at auction. To make a overly long story short and get to the point- this horse was treated and lived better then 90% of the people on the planet!!!!!

Now just across the border there was a greyhound track- Talk about animal abuse- they run the suckers almost to death then farm them out to someone that has not even enough smarts to hide where they are dumping them....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Now just across the border there was a greyhound track- Talk about animal abuse- they run the suckers almost to death then farm them out to someone that has not even enough smarts to hide where they are dumping them....



Yeah I know all about that. I used to love going to the greyhound track in Mobile when I was in the USCG but once I learned about how cruel it was to the dogs I could no longer support it. They are majestic animals it's a shame that 90% or more of dog racing fans are unaware of it. I do not think race horses are treated that way, wholesale, like the dogs seem to be.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

I get what you're saying, Kevin... but people make the choice to train for athletic reasons. But, that's just my opinion on it. I don't hate people that enjoy it, I accept that it is how it is, it's very deeply embedded in Kentucky, and it's likely not going to change. I just choose not to watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I know all about that. I used to love going to the greyhound track in Mobile when I was in the USCG but once I learned about how cruel it was to the dogs I could no longer support it. They are majestic animals it's a shame that 90% or more of dog racing fans are unaware of it. I do not think race horses are treated that way, wholesale, like the dogs seem to be.



All the grey hounds I ever knew had a brain the size of a peanut and acted that way. I think they only bred speed into them- smart they are not. Amazing how stupid laws are- we arrest people for fighting cocks but run dogs to death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I just choose not to watch it.



I didn't watch it either. I listened to it on the shop radio.  

Isn't that lie the Amish won't drive cars but they will use the roads we pay for? Oh boy I better not open that can of guts. Of course I have no chance of pissing off an Amish person unless they are sinning by having a laptop in the closet . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't watch it either. I listened to it on the shop radio.
> 
> Isn't that lie the Amish won't drive cars but they will use the roads we pay for? Oh boy I better not open that can of guts. Of course I have no chance of pissing off an Amish person unless they are sinning by having a laptop in the closet . . . .



Careful, now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2014)

There is a lot of abuse in Horse racing, but not all trainers and not all horses. Anything tied to money and especially gambling will have people involved that will do anything for money. I know Prancers and some racers have their ankles and or leg muscles rubbed down with Kerosene or something similar to create burning right before they come out of the gate. The burning causes them to run faster from fear or list their feet higher while prancing from the burning. Most of the controversy comes from the crop. The crop doesn't bother me but the other stuff does


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

Well like they say hard times sure do flush the chumps. The owner Steve Coburn sure did show him to be a cry baby horses ass. Then his apology today or whenever it was was embarrassing. The guy has no business on a public stage lol. It's laughable.


----------



## Brink (Jun 9, 2014)

.... Oh, chumps...ok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

